# WIP...Cow Girl



## Sean

I'm on my next sketch. I was watching an old cowboy movie and thought I'd like to try drawing a cow girl. So, I googled cowgirls and came up with a good one. My wife is getting jealous of her already .


----------



## PencilMeIn

Looks great, Sean. Love the texture of the hat!


----------



## chanda95

I can't wait to see this one finished! Excellent start!


----------



## Sean

Here's the hair. I don't feel like I captured it. Any suggestions? 
Now I'm starting the eyes. I got a tad apprehensive, and decided I should do some reading up in that area. See ya in a week or so.


----------



## DonH

looks great so far!


----------



## Sean

She's done. I guess what I learned on this drawing is that I should take better care of my WIP. Today I vacuumed the house, moving stuff around and scratched my girls nose with something. It really took the enjoyment out of finishing the drawing properly.

Anyway, here she is, as is.


----------



## chanda95

I think it looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## Jeff

nicely done Sean.


----------



## DonH

You are definitely getting the hang of it, Sean. Great!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Well done, Sean!!! I think it's your best one yet!


----------



## Sean

Thank-you all. Boy I learned a lot here. After I finished this one I was moping around the house wondering what was next. I Felt a little lost. But then I found my next subject and life is good again.
Again, thanks so much for the complimentary comments, it really does give me shot in the arm and increases the desire to sit down and draw.


----------

